# The O.c...cancelled



## JULIA (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow. I so saw this coming. I didn't watch the show, so I'm not too upset. I know a lot of people that will be though!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 4, 2007)

I wasn't surprised when I read that either.  Honestly, who expected the show to continue to be successful after they killed off the biggest star and one of the main characters??  Fox is nuts.  I'm sure they'll replace it with some equally cheesy "teen soap" though.


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm probably the only one upset about this.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i thought this season was off to a great start.


----------



## JULIA (Jan 4, 2007)

I thought it all went downhill when Marissa got killed off. There's just too much going on now to make up for the absence of that one character.


----------



## amoona (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm so sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was actually happy when they killed Marissa haha I know that sounds mean. It's nothing against Mischa I just hated how annoying her character got.

But on PerezHilton.com they said that the CW is interested in possibly picking up the series. I'm a sucker for silly lil "teeny" shoes like the O.C. and the Hills and crap like that haha. I hope it does get picked up on the CW though and if not hopefully an equal show will replace it.


----------



## DOLLface (Jan 5, 2007)

I am sad that it's ending. At the beginning of the season I wasn't so sure it was going to do well since they killed off Marissa, but I was really liking it.

At least I have other favorites to watch Thursday night.


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 5, 2007)

never seen it, so i can't be too disappointed.

the whole idea seemed a little boring though...but look at it's influence...laguna beach, the hills, that one similar show that another network tried to start up...


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 6, 2007)

While I am a bit disappointed I am also glad the show is going out on a high note ... writing Marissa off the show may have been the OC's deathnell but I think Taylor Townsend is so fresh and original. Seth, Ryan, Summer and her had a great dynamic on the last episode ...


----------



## Jaim (Jan 6, 2007)

I didn't like Marissa. I'm bummed that it's cancelled!


----------



## NFTP (Jan 8, 2007)

I heard that the ratings for that show dropped dramatically after Micha left the show. I thought the first season was good, but I kind of lost interest after a few episodes.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 2, 2007)

im watching the last episode and it made me cry, now im going to go hug my sleeping husband.

boooo hoo


----------



## mslips (Feb 2, 2007)

yea im so upset...the oc is my favorite show! i thought it was dumb that marissa died, but it's only because she wanted to work in movies more...which i dont see her in one at this time...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 2, 2007)

I thought there was one more episode after last night?


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 8, 2007)

i dunno... i dont really keep up with it haha.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 9, 2007)

this is what i never got about the oc. i watched that show once, and in that one episode alone they trashed riverside like 17 times for being "ghetto." when probably 90% of that damn show's fans are from here. so first off, fuck the producers. sorry, but...they should use their brains before writing things. because riverside is full of people who are proud to be from riverside...and their ratings did drop when they started trash talking. you tell someone with a raincross tattoo that riverside is ghetto and trashy, they're gonna be pissed. and they won't support it. and it's funny, because anyone who's ever been to riverside knows that it isn't much different than all those nice cities in orange county.

but anyway, i digress. that whole thing just really irked me. so in short, i knew it would be cancelled, and honestly...i'm glad it's been cancelled. their shit talking on that show was actually giving us a bad rep and that's not cool.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 11, 2007)

I gotta say it because im the spawn of satan but thank God. that had to be the worst show ever!


----------

